# Light Blue Turning Light Green Color



## Artgiri (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello,

I just started a new sublimation business (mobile cases ) and facing little issue like the light blue is turning light green for me...the print looks perfect but when it comes out of heat press machine the result is poor.

Am using :

Printer : Ricoh Alficio SH3110DN

Heatpress machine : ST3042

Am using coreldraw for the print and have made all settings that are given by ricoh in PDF (CD).

I have tried different things and wasted a lot of time on this but same results....am so upset with this, please help me out....

check few images !

http://i67.tinypic.com/fb9xki.jpg
http://i65.tinypic.com/1zx1pba.jpg


Thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Using a color profile?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airrat911 (Feb 25, 2017)

I had to go to Sawgrass site and download another color profile. Then set up Corel draw with the new settings.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you using Sawgrass ink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artgiri (Oct 20, 2017)

Conde_David said:


> Using a color profile?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, m using ICC color profile


----------



## Artgiri (Oct 20, 2017)

Conde_David said:


> Are you using Sawgrass ink?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, am using INKFINITY-R (CMYK) sublimation ink


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That answers it then.
the wrong profile for the ink.


----------



## Artgiri (Oct 20, 2017)

Dekzion said:


> That answers it then.
> the wrong profile for the ink.



am very new to this...nd no one is helping me for this 

Can you please explain what am doing wrong here?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

okay, you have a Ricoh sh? sg3100dn. 
The most straight forward way to use it is with Sawgrass inks. (or else you are going to have to have a profile produced for your inks which matches up the ink and printer to the paper you are using, just like you would when you use normal ink on different kinds of photo paper, or else the colours are out of whack)
Download the Powerdriver from Sawgrass for your printer. (install it)
Design your image and save/export it as a jpg.
Print your image. Select your printer as the powerdriver not your Ricoh.
when the powerdriver window pops up go into options and select your substrate/colors/material/size etc.
Print.
Press.
Done.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi,

I also have a Ricoh SG3110 and when I bought it from Conde, Conde supplied me with there own Conde color profiles. This was a few years ago and I've never had a problem using th Sawgrass inks...However... I now use sub ink from a different manufacturer, still use the same Conde profiles and found the colors matching did not change.

In the past I found that when a blue turns green it's sometimes caused by too much heat and/or dwell time too long. Dwell time is how long the heat press is closed. It occurs very often when using Epson Durabrite inks when doing pigmented heat transfers. Just a slight adjustment is needed for the Epson inks.

As someone suggested, get the color profiles from Sawgrass and use them. Maybe even try Conde if you buy your blanks from them. Just a thought.

Hope this helps.

Fred
Melbourne FL


----------

